# Backhoe Wheel Spacers



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Cat 416C backhoe that we are not utilizing much for snow removal. This is due to the fact that "C" model and newer backhoes require wheel spacers to move the wheels out far enough for chains to clear the inner fender. In most cases front chains only works well enough but if you are not on flat ground the ass end will sometimes slide uncontrolably. I am also considering a snow pusher but am concerned about the backhoe's ability to push it (when full or up hill) with only front chains. I do not know if other brands require this also.
I would like to know if any one has a set for sale or knows of an aftermarket company that has them available. I can obtain them from Caterpillar but I can't seem to get myself to pay what they want for them (Cat yellow is a very expensive color). The axles are made by ZF (as are used by at leats one other tractor company). Is it possible to obtain from another source?
Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------

